# Video FAQ



## chmee (12. Dezember 2008)

*VIDEO FAQ*
Stand 12.12.2008


*Inhalt:*

*1. Grundwissen:*

1.1 Aufnahmeformate
1.2 Halbbilder - Vollbilder
1.3 Aufnahmemedium
1.4 Kodierung
1.5 Farbmodelle
1.6 Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate
1.7 Bildseitenverhältnis und Pixel Aspect Ratio
1.8 Beleuchtung
1.9 Filmlook
1.10 Deinterlacing
1.11 Kamera - Einstellungen
1.12 Anschließen - Kabelwirrwarr und Signale
1.99 Grundwissen-FAQ


*2. Software*

2.1 Welches Programm wofür ?
2.2 kommerzielle Programme
2.3 Freeware
2.3 Software-FAQ

*3. Footage*

3.1 Rechtliches
3.2 Video
3.3 Audio


*4. Weiteres*

4.1 Keying / Blue- und Greenscreen
4.2 Mpeg2 und DVD-Erstellung
4.3 Encoding/Decoding
4.4 Videos für das Web aufbereiten
4.5 Multimedia auf Veranstaltungen
4.6 Testbilder
4.7 Bezeichnungen und Abkürzungen
4.99 Links


*5. Zur FAQ*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*1. Grundwissen*


*1.1 Aufnahmeformate*

Grundsätzlich ist das TV-Format ( 4:3 SD PAL ) das Standardformat zur Schaffung von Videomaterial (768x576px bei 50Hz interlaced). Durch den Wandel der letzten 5 Jahre wird das 16:9 Breitbildformat immer gegenwärtiger und schafft es wohl, gemeinsam mit den HD-Formaten in den nächsten 5 Jahren das 4:3 Format komplett abzulösen. Unterschieden werden muss zwischen Fernsehformaten PAL und NTSC, die grundsätzliche Verschiedenheiten aufweisen : PAL ist das europäische Videoformat, welches 25 Frames bzw. 50 Fields pro Sekunde aufweist, im Gegensatz zu den NTSC-Formaten, die bei 30 bzw. 29,97 Frames / 60 bzw. 59.94 Fields liegen und eine geringere Auflösung vorweisen.
*Besonderheiten:*
Am Rechner wird das SD-Signal mit 720x576px (PAL CCIR-601) aufgenommen, das hat mit der PAR zu tun, die in 1.7 erklärt wird.

*Weblinks:*
Basiswissen PAL-Video
Fernsehnormen Standards und Techniken
Noch eine schöne Auflistung der Formate
Welches Land benutzt welchen Standard


*1.2 Halbbilder und Vollbilder*

Das TV-Bild wird im Zeilensprung-Verfahren gesendet. Eigentlich sind es 25 Bilder die Sekunde, nur wird beim Röhrenfernseher die Darstellungsrate verdoppelt, und beim ersten Durchgang die erste Hälfte ( alle ungeraden Linien ), beim zweiten Durchgang die zweite Hälfte ( alle geraden Linien ) dargestellt. Der Grund für diese Darstellung liegt in der geringen Wiederholfrequenz ( 25Hz ), die auf einem Fernseher stark flackern würde, also wurde sie verdoppelt, um jenen Umstand zu minimieren. Für PC-Monitore gilt diese Aussage auch, doch im Computerbereich wurde gleich auf das Vollbildverfahren gesetzt, da durch die kurzen Übertragungswege höhere Frequenzen und Auflösungen möglich sind. Problematisch wird es, wenn Halbbilder auf dem Rechner bearbeitet werden, da man nicht sofort erkennt, wenn es zu Problemen kommt, wo man die Lösung findet. Erstens haben die meisten Player und Schnttprogramme einen Deinterlacer eingebaut, der versucht, das Halbbild-Video sauber darzustellen, es sieht also sauber aus, obwohl zB die Halbbildreihenfolge falsch herum gewählt wurde ( zuerst die Geraden, dann die Ungeraden ), was dann auf dem Fernseher mit nervösem Ruckeln quittiert wird.
Seit dem Erscheinen von HD ist auch das Thema Vollbilder im Wohnzimmer ein Thema, im Englischen progressive. Dafür sind aber Wiedergabegeräte notwendig, die hohe Videofrequenzen verarbeiten können. Das sind entweder PC-Monitore oder dgitale Wiedergabegeräte, wie Plasma, LCD oder TFT, welche einen Prozessor innehaben und aufgrund ihres Aufbaus per Se für Vollbilder gedacht sind. Aktuell werden Videoformate mit einem i oder einem p gekennzeichnet, wenn die Unterscheidung zwischen interlaced oder progressiv klargestellt werden soll.
*Mein Tip:*
Halbbilder für Fernsehauspielungen ( zB DVD ), Vollbilder für das Web erstellen.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ( HD-Auflösungen für HD-Geräte )

*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Interlacing
Interlacing - zweiter Link
Interlacing - dritter Link


*1.3 Aufnahmemedien*

Aktuell werden Beta- und DV-Magnetbänder, DVDs, Festplatten und Speicherkarten zu Speicherung genutzt. DV hat viele Unterformate, Mini-DV ist wohl das bekannteste Kassettenformat, es existieren viele Derivate, die für Profis von Belang sind. Beta-Bänder spielen im Konsumerbereich keine Rolle. DVDs spielen eine Rolle als Wiedergabemedium, waren eine Zeitlang ein beliebtes Kamera-Aufnahmemedium. Inzwischen haben sich die speichergestützten Formate im Konsumerbereich durchgesetzt, also Festplatte oder Speicherkarte. Die Auflösung und Aufnahmekodierung ist von Hersteller und Format abhängig, grundsätzlich wird Mpeg2, Mpeg4/AVCHD oder DV-Kodierung benutzt.
*Mein Tip:*
Das Thema Archivierung im Auge behalten. DV-Kassetten sind schneller und einfacher zur Seite zu legen, als eine Festplatte, die schnell randvoll und stoßempfindlich ist.

*Weblinks:*
Digitale Bandformate
DV Definition in englisch


*1.4 Kodierung*

Um die gewaltige Flut an Daten auf den Medien zu speichern, müssen sie klein geschrumpft werden. Einerseits kann man es mit mathematischen Mitteln machen ( zB gleiche Datenreihen verkürzen -> 111111111111 = 12x1 ) oder mit visuellen Ideen, wie es das bekannte Jpg und auch mp3 machen. Den Ideen zugrunde liegt die Tatsache, dass der Mensch nur eine eingeschänkte Wahrnehmung hat, der Eine mehr, der Andere weniger. Grundsätzlich werden die "Daten" wahrnehmungstechnisch kaum verändert, während im Hintergrund viele Informationen zusammengefasst oder sogar gelöscht werden. Beispielsweise ist der Mensch ( besser: das Auge ) in der Lage, Helligkeitsunterschiede sehr fein aufzulösen, während die Farbinformationen viel gröber aufgenommen werden ( siehe 4:2:2 ). Auf dieser Tatsache basieren die Ideen der jpg und auch Mpeg-Kodierung. Das machen sich die Encoder zunutze und können eben jene vom Videochip aufgenommenen Daten kleinrechnen. Beim Dekodieren wird der Datenhaufen wieder zu einem Bild restauriert. Der Mpeg-Codec ist aussergewöhnlich effizient, dieser beachtet nicht nur ein Einzelbild, sondern auch die zeitliche Komponente, also Änderungen von einem zum nächsten Bild. 
*Mein Tip:*
Beim Schnitt möglichst unkomprimiert oder mit dem Zielcodec arbeiten. Wenn viele Effekte/Umrechnungen stattfinden, sollte möglichst wenig / un- komprimiert gearbeitet werden. Wenn möglich, die Kodierung einer Spezialsoftware überlassen.

*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Mpeg GOP - Bildzusammenfassung
Wikipedia 4:2:2 - Chroma-Subsampling
Wikipedia Divx Mpeg4
Fachwissen und Analyse von Codecs in englisch


*1.5 Farbmodelle*

Aufgrund der eben (1.4) beschriebenen Wahrnehmung des menschlichen Sehapparats und der Abwärtskompatibilität zum Schwarzweissfernsehen entwickelte man Farbmodelle, die dies widerspiegeln, gleichzeitig als Vorarbeit für die mathematische Bearbeitung dienen. Das Wichtigste ist das YUV-Farbmodell ( Komponentensignal ), welches das Bildsignal grundsätzlich in 2 Signale splittet, nämlich der Helligkeitswahrnehmung und der Farbwahrnehmung. Für die Farbwahrnehmung hat man 2 Signale genommen, damit der ganze Farbraum sauber wiedergegeben werden kann UND eine verfälschungsfreie Rückrechnung vorgenommen werden kann. Das RGB-Farbmodell ist dem additiven Farbmodell entnommen und spielt im Videobereich nur bei der Erstellung von computergenerierten Material ( zB 3D-Animationen, Titelbilder oder Texteinblendungen ) eine Rolle. Freilich wandeln viele Schnittprogramme alle Videodaten intern erstmal in den RGB-Raum um, damit Probleme in der Bearbeitung/Wiedergabe ausbleiben.
Aber Halt ! War da nicht irgendwas mit illegalen Farben und sendefähigem Farbraum ? Ja, das stimmt, aufgrund technischer Beschränkungen darf Schwarz nicht RGB 0/0/0 und Weiß nicht 255/255/255 sein. Das ist besonders zu beachten, wenn Footage im Rechner erstellt wird, wie zB 3D-Animationen oder Elemente in der Bildbearbeitung. Grundsätzlich hat jedes Programm einen Farbraumbeschnitt als Plugin. Dieses Thema wird im Netz und in den Programmen als Broadcast Colors, illegale oder sendefähige Farben geführt.
*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia YUV
Wikipedia RGB
sendefähige Farben


*1.6 Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate*

Grundsätzlich sind die Auflösungen der TV-Welt entlehnt. Durchgesetzt im deutschen Raum haben sich Auflösungen wie 720x576px, 1280x720px, 1440x1080px oder 1920x1080px. Weitere Auflösungen sind grundsätzlich Halbierte oder Geviertelte der Originalauflösung. Codecs wie das Mpeg2-Format können alle Auflösungen, die ganzzahlig durch 16 teilbar sind, verarbeiten. In Verbindung mit der Bildwiederholrate ( zB fps ) entstehen die üblichen Videoformate, die man nennt und benutzt, also zB 576i, gleichzusetzen mit SD PAL. 720@25p steht für 1280x720px im Vollbildformat bei 25 Bildern pro Sekunde. Natürlich gibt es Vielerlei "krumme" Auflösungen im Netz, die ihren Ursprung in der größten Datenreduktion bei bestmöglicher Qualität haben. Besonders zu beachten ist die Arbeit mit PAL-Widescreen oder PAL-16:9. Hierbei ist es die gleich Anzahl an Bildpunkten, doch wird die PAR geändert, so dass das Videomaterial bei der Aufnahme gestaucht und bei der Wiedergabe wieder entzerrt wird (siehe auch 1.7). Computererstelltes 16:9-Material sollte eine Auflösung von 1024x576 haben.
oft verwendete Auflösungen:

TV PAL - 720x576 - 50i - Codec DV
TV NTSC - 720x480 - 60i / 59,94i - Codec DV
VCD - 352x288 - 50i - Codec Mpeg1
DVD - 720x576 - 50i - Codec Mpeg2
HD - 1280x720/1440x1080/1920x1080 - 50i/25p/60i/30p - Codec Mpeg2 oder Mpeg4 ( VC1 AVCHD )

*Mein Tip:*
Wenn es für eine Fernsehwiedergabe sein soll, bitte auch solche Werte benutzen. Für Videos im Netz sind die Datengrößen im Auge zu behalten.

*Weblinks:*
Ausführliche Informationen zu PAL und NTSC
Ausführlich die 2.
Wikipedia HD und HDV
DV-Format Informationen in englisch


*1.7 Bildseitenverhältnis und Pixel Aspect Ratio - PAR*

Das Bildformat der TV-Vergangenheit hatte ein Seitenverhältnis von 4:3, also 4 Teile Breite zu 3 Teilen Höhe, das entspricht der Auflösung von 768x576 Pixel. Aber der aufmerksame Bildbearbeiter hat bemerkt, dass fast alle PAL-Videodateien 720x576px groß sind, was durch die PAR - europäische Norm CCIR-601- zu erklären ist : die einzelnen Bildpunkte werden nicht, wie grundsätzlich im PC-Bereich, quadratisch dargestellt, sondern rechteckig. Daraus ergibt sich auch die PAR von DV-Material ( 1,067 ), die nötig ist, um 720x576 auf 768x576px horizontal zu strecken.
Besonderheit hat auch das HD-Format 1080i erlangt, da es im HDV-Format "nur" eine Auflösung von horizontal 1440px besitzt, obwohl auf dem Fernseher 1920px sein sollen. Hier ist die anamorphe Aufnahme auf 4:3-Chips dafür verantwortlich. Erklärung : Um die komplette Auflösung von Film- und Videomaterial zu bekommen, dabei aber dem Kinoformat näher zu kommen, baute man vor das Objektiv eine Linse, die in der Waagerechten mehr sieht (Zylinderlinse). Man hat auf dem Band eine Aufnahme, wo alles horizontal gestaucht ist. Dieser Aufnahme ist ein Signal beigemischt, dass dem Wiedergabegerät sagt, dass es sich um "gestauchtes" Material handelt, es also wieder entzerrt werden soll. Der Vorteil liegt in der vollen Ausnutzung der Bildpunkte im Gegensatz zu schwarzen Balken oben und unten (Trauerränder), die in das Material eingerechnet werden müssen, somit auch wertvolle Pixel stehlen.
*Mein Tip:*
Ist es computergeneriertes Material, dann bei PAR 1:1 erstellen lassen, wenn nötig, im Videoschnitt auf das rechte Maß skalieren. Auch bei anamorphem Material die erstellten CG-Daten in PAR 1:1 erstellen.

*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Anamorphe Aufzeichnung
Wikipedia Pixel Aspect Ratio
Wikipedia Seitenverhältnis DAR und PAR


*1.8 Beleuchtung*

Viel Licht = wenig Rauschen, das ist die Kernaussage. Preiswerte Kameras machen gute Bilder, wenn sie viel Licht bekommen, bei unzureichenden Lichtverhältnissen leidet - neben dem wachsenden Rauschanteil - die Farbigkeit und der Kontrast. Das bekommt man auch in der Nachbearbeitung am Rechner kaum mehr raus. Gleichzeitig muss aber betont werden, dass zu viel Licht auch negativ einwirken kann. Die Kamera versucht im automatischen Modus mit Hilfe der Blende und der Verschlusszeit die Aufnahme zu optimieren. Da aber beide Werte - Blende und Verschlusszeit - auch künstlerische Mittel sind, unterscheidet sich die Aufnahme unter Umständen erheblich vom gewünschten Ergebnis. Die künstlerischen Aspekte bleiben den Weblinks vorbehalten.
*Weblinks:*
Basic - 3 Punkt Ausleuchtung
Beleuchtung - Grundlagen und Theorie
Blende und Verschlußzeit
Die Top 14 Fehler beim Fotografieren - gilt auch für Video
Scheinwerfer selbstbauen
Lichtstärke praktisch betrachtet
Beleuchtungstutorial mit Bildern in englisch


*1.9 Filmlook*

Mystisch, überbewertet und faszinierend zugleich. Das Erreichen eines Kinolooks mittels "preiswerter" Kamera und einfachen Mitteln ist eine hohe Kunst, die sich aber durch den ganzen Produktionsprozess zieht. Von der Auswahl des Drehstandortes über die Wahl der eingesetzten Lampen und der Kamera bis zur Nachbearbeitung am Rechner. Alles muss auf die beschränkten Möglichkeiten der Kamera abgestimmt werden. Da wäre zum Einen der eingeschränkte Kontrastbereich ( höchstmöglicher Wertebereich zwischen Dunkel und Hell ), zum Anderen das beliebte Spiel mit der Blende und ihrer Eigenheit, Objekte besonders zu betonen, indem die Umgebung unscharf wird ( Schärfentiefe ). Beliebt ist es, dem Film einen farblichen Look aufzuimpfen, ich würde empfehlen, diesen erst in der Nachbearbeitung zu erstellen, damit Aufnahmen nicht als Ungelungen gelten und unter Umständen neu gedreht werden müssen. Wichtig ist es auch, die 35mm-Adapter zu nennen, die es ermöglichen, Objektive aus der Film- und Fotografiewelt auf die Kamera zu setzen. Die folgenden Links gehen in aller Form auf das Thema ein
*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Schärfentiefe
Filmlook 1
Filmlook 2
Eigenbau 35mm Adapter Übersicht
35mm Adapter Forum - englisch
Wikpedia Was ist Bokeh


*1.10 Deinterlacing*

Wenn Halbbildmaterial in Vollbildvideos umgerechnet werden, nennt man es Deinterlacing. Wenn man sich ein Standbild aus einem Halbbildvideo anschaut, erkennt man in bewegten Szenen die Halbbilder, die Zeilen scheinen abwechselnd verrückt zu sein ( Kammartefakte ). Grund für den Einsatz von Deinterlacern sind eben genannte Standbilder, sowie Zeitlupen, Skalierung, Umwandlungen für das Internet und das Erreichen eines Filmlook. Es existieren viele Umsetzungen,mathematische und praktische Ansätze.
*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Deinterlacing
Heise Deinterlacing
Deinterlacing sehr ausführlich erklärt, leider in englisch
Deutsche Beschreibung bei Doom9


*1.11 Kamera - Einstellungen*

Die wichtigsten Einstellungen bei der Videoaufnahme macht man mit folgenden Dingen : 

*Brennweite, Zoom*
Die Brennweite sollte man als künstlerisches Mittel verstehen, nicht nur als technisches Basisutensil., 
*Weißabgleich*
Der Weißabgleich dient zur Einstellung der Farbneutralität
*Verschlußzeit*
die Verschlußzeit ist die Belichtungslänge eines einzelnen Bildes ( umso kürzer die V.-Zeit, desto schärfer Bewegung )
*Fokus und Blende*
die Blende - wenn überhaupt regelbar - gibt Auskunft über die nutzbare Schärfentiefe ( siehe auch 1.9 )

*Weblinks:*
Fotografie Anfängerkurs - Ein Muß für Videografen
Wikipedia Weißabgleich


*1.12 Anschließen - Kabelwirrwarr und Signale*

Die einfachste und bekannteste Möglichkeit, ein Wiedergabegerät am Fernseher anzuschließen ist der Cinch/RCA-Anschluß, wo das FBAS/Composite-Signal übertragen wird, gleichzeitig aber auch die Möglichkeit mit der schlechtesten Qualität. Dann gäbe es noch den Mini-Din-Stecker, welcher auf 4 Pins das S-Video-Signal ( auch fälschlicherweise als SVHS-Signal bekannt ) überträgt. Im PC hat diese Buchse meist noch mehr Pins, liegt aber daran, dass dort auch FBAS und möglicherweise Signaleingänge aufgelegt sind. Da werden die Helligkeits- und Farbwerte ( im Gegensatz zum FBAS-Signal ) getrennt übertragen. Dann sollte man auch das RGB-Signal nennen, das aber im TV-Bereich eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Der Scart-Stecker ist nur eine Steckerform mit allen Signalen bidirektional drauf ( inklusive Ton ), die aber nicht beschaltet sein müssen. Ein Scartanschluß bedeutet also nicht automatisch das Vorhandensein eines S-Video- oder RGB-Eingangs. Ist eben nur ein genormter Anschluß.
Die hochwertigste analoge Übertragungsform ist das Komponentensignal ( YUV oder YPbPr ). Bei den digitalen Übertragungswegen spielen DVI, HDMI und (HD)SDI eine Rolle. Firewire ist kein Videokabel, sondern ein Datenkabel, denn merke DV-Überspielung ist technisch gesehen ein Kopierprozess, kein Capturing!
Anschlüsse:

FBAS oder Composite - Cinch oder BNC-Kabel - Videobereich
SVideo - 4poliger Mini-Din-Anschluß - Videobereich 
RGB - 3 Signalleitungen im Scartstecker - Videobereich
RGBS und RGBHV - 4 oder 5 BNC-Anschlüsse - PC-Datenbereich
YUV oder YPbPr - 3 BNC oder RCA-Anschlüsse - Videobereich
VGA-Anschluß - 15pol.Sub-D - PC-Datenbereich
DVI/HDMI - digital genutzte Leitungen - PC und Video
(HD]SDI - BNC-Anschluß - digitale Videoübertragung


*1.99 Grundwissen-FAQ*

? Welches Format benutze ich am Besten, wenn ich auf eine DVD brennen möchte ?
! Optimal wäre 720x576 bei 50Hz Interlaced - Bitrate etwa 6000kBit (siehe 4.2)!

? Welches Format benutze ich für Webvideos ?
! Das kommt auf den Anbieter an, wo man das Video veröffentlichen möchte (siehe 4.4)!

? Meine Videos sehen immer so gestaucht aus, woran kann das liegen ?
! Möglicherweise das falsche Wiedergabeformat gewählt, uU nur den Formatknopf am Fernseher drücken ! 

? Das Video ruckelt auf dem Fernseher ganz schrecklich, was kann das sein ?
! Entweder ist die Wiedergabereihenfolge falsch herum oder das Bild wurde in der Größe geändert, dann passen die Halbbilder nicht mehr ins Wiedergaberaster. Ich denke, da muss das Material erstmal zu Vollbildern umgerechnet werden !

? Das Video ruckelt ein bisschen, sieht ein bisschen eigenartig aus ?
! Möglicherweise wird ein Vollbildvideo im Halbbildverfahren wiedergegeben, kann man als Filmlook durchgehen lassen !

? Ich hätte gerne mehr praktische Informationen zum Deinterlacing ?
! Hier im Forum !

? Wie wandle ich 4:3 zu 16:9 um ?
! Hier im Forum !

? Meine Videos lassen sich nicht vom PC per TV-Ausgang auf dem Fernseher abspielen. Was kann das sein ?
! Sind die Kabel richtig gesteckt, ist im Treiber der TV-Ausgang angeschaltet (ATI Theatre-Modus und Nvidia nView) !


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2008)

*2. Software*


*2.1 Welche Software wofür ?*

Grundsätzlich unterscheidet man zwischen Software für Schnitt, Compositing und Authoring. Die meist gewünschte Art ist die Familie der *Schnittprogramme*, wie zB Adobe Premiere und Sony Vegas. Diese dienen eigentlich nur zur Einspielung und Auswahl des Materials, der Aneinanderreihung, der Feinjustage des Materials ( Farbkorrektur ) und Erstellung der Übergänge ( eher einfacher Art, wie zB weiche Blende, Irisblende ) und der Ausspielung. Die Lernkurve ist recht niedrig, sobald man die grundsätzlichen Dinge wie Binary/Footage, In/Out-Points, Timeline und Vorschaumonitor verstanden hat.
Im Gegensatz dazu sind die *Compositingprogramme* sehr viel komplexer, da sie auf alle Eigenschaften der Videodaten Einfluß nehmen können. Solche Programme sind wie Photoshop für Bewegtbilder, viele Effekte, "alle" Werte können über Zeit verändert werden, Einbindung von Text, Vektordaten und 3D-Objekten. Damit sind fantastische Videos möglich, doch ist die Lernkurve sehr steil und die Art, wie die Programme ihre Daten verarbeiten, unterscheiden sich mitunter erhblich. After Effects kann man als Layer- oder Timelinebasiert bezeichnen, während zB Combustion Nodebasiert arbeitet.
*Authoringsoftware* ist die Software, die jene Videodaten mit Scripten versieht, damit sie gesteuert abgespielt werden können, zB für DVDs oder Interaktive CDs. Grundsätzlich haben die Schnittprogramme viele Dinge von den Compositingprogrammen übernommen - zB Titling, Keyframes oder große Auswahl an Effekten -, doch die massive Änderung von Grundmaterial bleibt den Compositingprogrammen vorbehalten. In die Liste der Programme habe ich noch gesondert Encoding- und andere Tools aufgenommen. Alle Schnitt und Compositingprogramme können auch in verschiedene Formate encoden, aber die Einflußnahme auf Parameter und die daraus resultierende mögliche Qualitätverbesserung ist nicht zu vergleichen mit jener der Standalone-Programme.
*Plugins* sollten auch noch angesprochen werden, das sind kleine Module, die man in das Programm einbauen kann.  Es gibt sie wie Sand am Meer, für jedes Programm ein eigenes Format, da im Gegensatz zur Audiowelt (VST, DirectX, TDM) die Pluginschnittstellen nicht genormt sind. Für jede Idee ein besonderes Plugin. Für jede Software ein neuer Einkauf. Nicht alle Programme unterstützen externe Plugins. 
Link zur Umfrage : Wo setzt Ihr Videoschnitt ein ?
Link zur Umfrage : Welches Videoschnittprogramm verwendet Ihr ?


*2.2 kommerzielle Programme*

Die Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und möchte auch keine Programme/Hersteller bevorzugt behandeln!

*Schnitt*

Adobe Premiere 
Autodesk Edit
Sony Vegas
Magix Videos deluxe
Pinnacle Studio
Avid Liquid, Media Composer
Apple FinalCutPro
Canopus Edius
Corel Video Studio Pro


*Compositing*

Adobe After Effects
Autodesk Combustion, Toxik, Flame, Flint, Inferno
Avid DS Nitris
Apple Shake
Pinnacle Commotion
Boris Red
Canopus Imaginate


*Authoring*

Adobe Encore
Magix Filme auf DVD 8
Sonic Scenarist
Apple DVD Studio Pro
DVDlab Pro


*Tools*

Autodesk Cleaner - Encoding/Transcoding
Canopus ProCoder - Encoding/Transcoding


*2.3 Freeware *

Die Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und möchte auch keine Programme/Hersteller bevorzugt behandeln!
*Bitte auch in unserer Linkliste schauen !*


*Schnitt & Compositing*

AIST MovieXOne
MovieXone ist ein leistungsfähiges Werkzeug zur digitalen Videobearbeitung am PC. Es stellt eine vollwertige Software zur Videobearbeitung dar, die Internet-Funktionalitäten wie RealVideo, das ASF-Format von Microsoft oder QuickTime von Apple voll unterstützt. Zahlreiche spektakuläre Features wie die rein softwarebasierte Echtzeitvorschau, eine flexible Plug-In-Struktur und vollkommene Skalierbarkeit kennzeichnen MovieXone.

ZS4
Sowas hat sich die Gemeinde gewünscht. Ein vollwertiges Donationware-Schnittprogramm mit Unterstützung beliebig vieler Video- und bis zu 16 Audiospuren. Mehr als 150 Effekte sind beigelegt und durch Containering/Nesting ist es möglich, mehrere Effekte zu einem zusammenzufassen und immer wieder zu verwenden. In Versionen für Windows, Linux und MacOSX erhältlich.

Cinelerra
Freies Videoschnitt- und Compositingtool für Linux. Timelinebasiert. Über die Güte kann ich nichts sagen, aber es scheint sich zu lohnen.

Open Movie Editor
Eine weitere Videoschnittapplikation für Linux.

Jahshaka
Die einzige Opensource-Compositing-Applikation der Welt. Sehr mächtig, hat leider mit Machtkämpfen hinter den Kulissen zu kämpfen. Nichtsdestotrotz Empfehlenswert. Eine riesige Community, die hilft und Tipps gibt.

Blender
Eigentlich ein 3D-Tool,aber man kann auch composen. Wie das geht, zeigt dieses Tutorial

Pinnacle Videospin
Nachdem Pinncale und Avid zusammengewachsen sind und Avid FreeDV vom Markt genommen wurde, kamen die Herren auf die Idee, eine kostenlose Software anzubieten, die gegen Bezahlung erweitert werden kann. In der Grundversion ist sie allemal ausreichend für den schnellen Schnitt zwischendurch.


*Authoring*

DVDStyler
Ein Tool für Windows und Linux, womit man die komplette DVD-Struktur erstellen kann. Menüs, eigene Bilder, Kapitel etc.. Tutorial dazu 

EasyPhototools
Eine Freeware-Applikation, mit der man Fotos als Diashow auf eine DVD brennen und auf allen DVD-Playern betrachten kann. Bitte Anleitung lesen, es muss für die DVD-Erstellung Avisynth und ein kompatibler mpeg-Encoder installiert sein  ( auf der Seite sind Downloadlinks ). 

DVDflick
Freeware-DVD-Authoring mit Encoding nach Mpeg2, einfach zu benutzen. Unter stützung vieler Video, Audio und Containerformate.


*Player*

VLC - Mediaplayer
Systemübergreifend, ohne Codecinstallation unterstützt der Player den Großteil aller Formate. Viele Besonderheiten, wie Netzwerkstreaming und GPU-Shaderunterstützung machen diesen Player zu einem Tausendsassa.

Mediaplayer Classic
Manche Leute sehnen sich nach einem Player, der ähnlich simpel wie der "alte" Windows-Mediaplayer ist, dennoch auf aktuelle Codecunterstützung nicht verzichten wollen. Auch hier eine eingebaute Decoder-Engine, die das Gros der Formate abspielt, dabei aber auch installierte Codecs erkennt. Besonders hervorzuheben ist die freie Skalierung, die ganz einfach per Tastaturblock zu benutzen ist. Toller Player.

Zoom-Player
Leichtgewicht ( knapp 1MB ) mit großem Einfluß. Kurz und knapp, eine weitere empfehlenswerte Alternative zum Standardplayer.


*Tools*

VirtualDub
VirtualDub ist ein wahrer Alleskönner und darüber hinaus Freeware. VirtualDub kommt mit AVI-Dateien in Größen bis 4 GByte zurecht, kann den Ton synchronisieren und Video- und Audio-Daten getrennt verarbeiten. Außerdem lassen sich mit dem eingebauten Capture-Tool selbst die "krummen Auflösungen" einer TV-Karte aufnehmen, auch wenn die Treiber das gar nicht anbieten. Schließlich können alle installierten Video- und Audio-Codecs von Windows zur Echtzeit-Kompression benutzt werden.

Super
Super ist ein kostenloses Konvertierungsprogramm für Windows. Es wandelt nahezu jede Film- oder Tondatei in ein anderes Format. Die Liste der unterstützten Komprimierungsformate ist ellenlang, von AVI über MKS, PSP und 3GP bis FLV. Mithilfe der Presets muss man nicht lange rumprobieren.

Scenalyzer
Die Freeware zerlegt vorhandene DV-Videos in einzelne Szenen. Der Scan verläuft dabei wahlweise optisch oder nach Aufnahmedatum. Die Szenen werden auf Wunsch wieder als DV-Video auf die Festplatte geschrieben. "Scenalyzer" kann die von der Kamera mitaufgezeichneten Datestamps auswerten, mit deren Hilfe man framegenau Szenenanfänge und -enden erkennen kann. Ausgewählte Szenen lassen sich nach dem Scannen auf der Festplatte speichern.

G-Spot
Dieses Tool liefert neben dem verwendeten Codec auch Informationen darüber welche Codecs installiert sind. Außerdem gibt es allgemeine Daten über ein Video aus, wie Auflösung, Framerate oder Bitraten.

TMPGenc
Der kostenlose japanische Encoder TMPGEnc überrascht vor allem durch seine Funktionsvielfalt und seine Leistungsfähigkeit. Sowohl MPEG1- als auch MPEG2-Dateien (diese allerdings nur einen Monat lang), lassen sich aus AVI-Dateien erstellen. Vorlagen für DVD und (S)-Video-CDs liegen dem Paket bei. Darüber hinaus leistet TMPGEnc das Multiplexing und Demultiplexing von Audio- und Video-Streams. Auch variable Bitraten sind möglich. WAV-Dateien, die größer als 2 GByte sind, werden unterstützt. Dank eines Project Wizards ist es ein Leichtes, die richtigen Einstellungen auszuwählen. Leider ist die Mpeg2-Unterstützung aufgrund der Lizenzbestimmungen nur auf 30 Tage limitiert.

AVI FourCC
Kleines Tool, um die interne Formatabkürzung ( FourCC ) zu ändern. Manchmal hilft es, zB eine Div4 nach DIVX zu ändern, damit sie der Player anstandslos verdaut.

AVI Framerate Changer
Mit diesem Tool ist es möglich, der AVI-Datei eine neue Bildwiederholfrequenz zu geben, ohne die Datei neu berechnen lassen zu müssen.

MTS to AVI
Ein kleines Tool für Windows, das AVCHD-Videos in ein verdaubares AVI-Format konvertiert. Runterladen, in einen Ordner extrahieren, dann die Datei DGAVCIndex starten. 

Apple Streamclip
Ein Freeware-Mulitkonverter für Mac-Systeme. Verarbeitet AVCHD, Mpeg1 und Mpeg2 und weitere Codecs.

Cuttermaran
Ein framegenaues Schnitt-Tool für Mpeg-basierte Dateien. Besonderen Wert wurde auf Synchronizität ( gibts dieses Wort überhaupt  ) mit Ton und Export ohne Neuberechnung. Weiteres bitte auf der Seite lesen.

ProjectX
Dieses Tool demuxt Mpeg-Dateien. Öfter mal nötig. Besonderheit : Dieses Tool ist in Java programmiert, somit betriebssystemunabhängig.

Free Titler v1
Ganz einfacher Titelgenerator, der es ermöglicht, bei Liveausgabe über einen Mixer schnell und unkompliziert einen Text einzublenden. Freeware.

WinMorph
DER Effekt der frühen 90er Jahre, von einem in ein anderes Gesicht blenden. Berühmt geworden durch das Video Black or White von Michael Jackson


*2.4 Software FAQ*

? Womit arbeiten die ganzen Hollywoodstudios ?
! Link ins Forum und noch ein Link !

? Welches ist das beste Programm ?
! Das kannst nur Du für Dich beantworten, Probier sie aus, es gibt von jeder kommerziellen Software eine mehrtätige Testversion !

? Wie bearbeitet man Bildsequenzen ?
! Grundsätzlich kann jedes Schnitt- und Compositingprogramm auch Bildequenzen im- und exportieren !

? Nach dem Umwandeln mit einem Tool sieht das Video schrecklich aus ?
! Scheinbar ist die Bitrate zu niedrig oder der Codec ist falsch gewählt !

? Ich möchte meine Urlaubsaufnahmen zu einem schicken Film kürzen  ?
! Dann versuch es mal mit einem Schnittprogramm, unter Umständen reicht schon das mit dem OS Mitgelieferte !

? Wie bekomme ich mein Material in das Schnittprogramm ?
! Ganz ehrlich ? Nimm das Handbuch ! RTFM !

? Der Player will das Video nicht abspielen ?
! Ist der Codec installiert ? Mit GSpot überprüfen !


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3. Footage*

Dieser Begriff umschreibt Rohmaterial, das zur weiteren Bearbeitung bereitliegt, in gut Deutsch also Grund- oder Basismaterial.


*3.1 Rechtliches*

Aufgrund der verschiedenen Lizenzmodalitäten sei hiermit auf die Bestimmungen der jeweiligen Seite oder des Rechteinhabers verwiesen. Bitte vor der Nutzung des Materials lesen und danach handeln!


*3.2 Video*

Slashcam
Sie haben schon eine gut sortierte Liste an Videofootage-Webseiten.

Discount Videofootage
DVD-Libraries nach Themen sortiert

Artbeats
Sehr schönes Grundmaterial. Nicht billig, aber Projektbezogen preiswerter, als selbst zu produzieren.

Framepool
Nach Themen sortiert, gute Qualität.

Clipdealer
Vielleicht findest Du hier, was Du suchst.

TimeImage
Nach Themen sortiert auf DVDs gebrannt, auch in HD.

ClipCanvas
Videofootage uU nach Thema und Aufnahmemedium sortiert

Free Stockfootage
genehme Preise, große Auwahl.


*3.3 Audio*

Hörspielbox
Die Seite Hörspielbox bietet einige Sounds zum kostenlosen Download. Es kann entwender direkt gesucht oder in Rubriken nach dem geeigneten Sound geschaut werden.

FindSounds
Dort hat man wirklich alles, was man an Geräuschen finden kann.

Freeplaymusic
Eine echt tolle Seite mit freier Musik! Solltet ihr mal reinhören, Verzeihung reinschauen!

Freesound
Riesenarchiv an Geräuschen, Klängen und Samplestücken.

Massive Tracks
Gema- und Lizenzfreie Musik.

Mastertracks
Gema- und Lizenzfreie Musik

Sounddogs
Sounds, Effekte, und Musikstücke.

Sounddatxi
Ganze Stücke, nach Stil sortiert, nicht kostenlos, aber professionell und Gemafrei.

Chapuza
Auch nicht kostenlos, aber sehr gute Qualität

Gemafreie Welten
Loops, Songs, Geräusche

Tonarchiv
Die meisten Geräusche und GEMAfreie Musik / Lizenzfreie Sachen (über 4000 Sounds KOSTENLOS ) findet Ihr meiner Meinung nach auf http://www.tonarchiv.de. Die haben auch die besten Benutzerlizenzen, da dort nicht nach versch. Anwendungen wie zB CD Pressung ab 1000 Stück o.ä. unterschieden wird.

Music Fillingstation
Gema- und Lizenzfrei. Hier gibt es mal mehr mal weniger gute (aber meistens mehr) Gema-Freie Musik: Man muss sich nur anmelden und das wars schon.


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2008)

*4. Weiteres*


*4.1 Keying / Blue- und Greenscreen*

Keying ist der Oberbegriff für alle Maskierungsarbeiten auf Basis des Bildinhaltes. Das *Lumakeying* erstellt eine Maske, die von der Helligkeit ( Luma->Licht ) anghängig ist, also ist Schwarz undurchsichtig und Weiß transparent, Farben werden anhand ihres Lumaanteils bewertet, funktionieren grundsätzlich auch. Beim *Chromakeying* ist der Ausstanzeffekt abhängig von der gewählten Farbe, dieser Effekt ist in aller Welt auch als Greenscreen oder Bluescreen bekannt. Warum es ausgerechnet Blau und Grün sind, sollte man lieber bei Wikipedia(englisch) nachlesen. Ganz wichtig ist auch der *Colordifference-Key*, welcher besonders bei Teiltransparenzen seine Stärken ausspielt. Oft benötigt wird auch die *Differenzmaske*, welche unterschiedliche Bereiche zweier verglichener Bild/Videodaten stehen lässt und gleiche Bereiche ausstanzt. Sehr gut nutzbar bei fest stehender Kamera.
Hier zwei Youtube-Videos in Englisch, worauf man beim Keying, wichtiger noch, bei der Umsetzung bezüglich Beleuchtung und Aufnahme achten sollte.





Das Video darf leider nicht verlinkt werden, hier der Link zum Originalvideo. 

Abhängig von den Grundvoraussetzungen sind die Keyingergebnisse auf Anhieb nutzbar oder man muss nacharbeiten. Probleme ergeben sich durch unsauber beleuchtete Hintergründe ( Schatten ), gleiche/ähnliche Farben von Objekt zu Keyingfarbe ( zB Augen oder Hemd ) oder dem sogenannten Spill, damit ist das Zurückwerfen des Lichts von der Keyingwand gemeint. Natürlich tut die Kompression des Videomaterials ihr Übriges, so hat man auch mit unsauberen Masken zu tun, die nachgebessert werden müssen. 





Grundsätzlich bieten alle Videoprogramme ein Chromakeying an, was aber zählt, sind die Zusatzfunktion zur Verbesserung der Maske. Da können nur After Effects und Combustion auf Anhieb helfen, während die Einstellungen der anderen Programme nur sehr einfach gestrickt sind. *Ganz wichtig : 3D-Objekte sollten mit dem eingebauten Masken(Alpha)-Export herausgerechnet werden. Da ist das Keying per Farbe sinnlos, bzw. macht das Leben nur unnötig schwer!*
*Weblinks:*
Wikipedia Keying
Greenscreen und Chromakeying einfach erklärt
Slshcam Tutorial - Keying
Keying mit DV-Material 1 (englisch)
Keying mit DV-Material 2 (englisch)


*4.2 Mpeg2 und DVD-Erstellung*

Das Mpeg-Format vermag viel und kann sehr flexibel eingestellt und eingesetzt werden. Alles zu beschreiben wäre zu viel, deswegen der Verweis auf die Wikipedia-Links unten. Grundsätzlich kann ich dem geneigten Mpeg2-Ersteller sagen, dass die Fehler so gut wie immer in falschen Encodereinstellungen zu finden sind. Zu beachten ist, dass der Datenstrom auf einer DVD 9,8MBit nicht übersteigen darf, inklusive aller Ton- und Untertiteldaten. Grundsätzlich sollte man also die theoretischen 8MBit für Videostrom und Audiostrom nie angeben, da sonst keine Reserven für weitere Daten und mögliche Datenstrom-unterbrechungen aufgrund von Kratzern existieren.
 Weiteres Problem könnten das erstellte Format sein. Man unterscheidet zwischen Programstream(PS), Transportstream(TS) und ElementaryStream(ES). PS und TS sind verschränkte Datenströme ( Audio und Video in einer Datei ), doch nur PS kann direkt auf eine DVD gebrannt werden, während TS im DVB-Bereich genutzt wird. Der ES ist quasi nur der Videoteil, der in der Authoringsoftware wieder mit dem Ton zusammengepackt wird. Der Vorteil wird sichtbar zB bei mehreren Audiospuren ( zB Sprachen ), die auf der DVD zusätzlich zum Videostrom dazugepackt werden können. Eine Video-DVD unterstützt bis zu 8 Audiospuren und 32 Untertitelspuren gleichzeitig ! Der DVD-Ton kann in PCM ( wav oder aif), Mpeg1-Layer2, DTS oder DolbyDigital-AC3 vorliegen. 
Wir gehen davon aus, dass der Film in einem Programm geschnitten wurde, das Mpeg2-Export unterstützt oder dass wir die Konvertierung entweder der Authoring-, Brennsoftware oder einem Encoder überlassen. Eigentlich hat jede Software Presets für die Konvertierung in das DVD-konforme Mpeg2-Format. Da sollte auch ein Profil ausgewählt werden, das irgendwie mit DVD-PAL oder Mpeg2-MainProfile@MainLevel zu tun hat. Wenn es so etwas nicht gibt, ergo alle Einstellungen selbst getätigt werden müssen, sollten die Werte folgendermaßen aussehen:

Bitrate 6000kbit CBR oder 4000kbit VBR
Auflösung 720x576 (ganzzahlige Teiler von 16)
Bildwiederholrate 25Hz
Halbbildreihenfolge - Ungerade(Odd) zuerst

*Brennprogramme* (zB Nero-Suite) haben oft eine simple Authoringoberfläche, womit man einfach Menüs erstellen kann, uU sogar die Konvertierung in das richtige Mpeg2-Format übernimmt. Auch da kann man einen zweiten Blick auf mögliche Einstellungen werfen, um zB die Qualität zu verbessern. Ansonsten hat man die Möglichkeit, das kostenlose DVDStyler zu benutzen oder echte Authoringsoftware in Anspruch zu nehmen, wo man aber erstmal DVD-RWs nehmen sollte, um erstmal alle Möglichkeiten zu testen, bevor man einen Haufen verbrannter nutzloser DVDs rum zu liegen hat. Die Länge eines Films bei einer einseitigen DVD liegt bei etwa 90 Minuten, grobe Rechnung : Bei 4,7GB auf der DVD und grob 1MByte(8MBit) pro Sekunde sind das etwa 4700 Sekunden ~ 79 Minuten,bei 0,75MByte(6MBit) sind das etwa 104 Minuten.
*Weblinks:*
Doom9 - die deutsche Basis für DVD-Erstellung und Konvertierung
Erklärung der verschiedenen DVD- und VideoCD-Formate
Wikipedia Mpeg2
Wikipedia VideoDVD - (englisch noch mehr Infos)
Massig Informationen (englisch)


*4.3 Encoding/Decoding*

Wir nehmen als Beispiel die Datenmenge, die ein normales TV-Bild in Anspruch nehmen würde : Bei 720x576px entstehen pro Bild grob 1MByte Bilddaten, also in einer Sekunde 25MB. Gäbe es keine Kompression, könnten wir keine Videos im Netz schauen, da die Datenmenge schlicht und einfach zu groß wäre. In den Anfängen der computerbasierten Videoschnitt-Technik mussten also findige Köpfe her, die den Datenstrom verkleinern, damit der Rechner die Videos darstellen und verarbeiten kann. Noch im Jahr 2000 gab es Festplatten, die AV-optimiert waren, also garantierten, dass 5MB/Sekunde fließen konnten. Kurz und Gut : Der Encoder ist dafür verantwortlich, die Daten kleinzurechnen, der Decoder für das Wiederentpacken. Daraus ersann man den Kunstbegriff enCOde/DECode, kurz Codec. Als Ausgangswerte für den beliebten Divx-Codec bei der Erstellung von Filmdateien kann man grob mit folgenden Werten anfangen: Bei 720x576 eine Bitrate von etwa 1200kBit, bei 512x384 eine Bitrate von etwa 600kBit, bei 352x288 etwa 400kBit. Bitte nicht den Audioteil vergessen, der sollte bei Stereodaten mit mp3 und 128kBit kodiert werden.
*Weblink:*
PDF Videokompression


*4.4 Videos für das Web aufbereiten*

Videodaten für das Netz sollten im Vollbild vorliegen, damit es nicht zu Kammartefakten kommt. Wenn das Video auf die eigene Seite kommt, ist die Auflösung recht egal, man sollte aber stets die Datenmenge bzw. Bitrate(Daten/Sek) im Auge behalten. Auch wenn das Internet aufgrund der inzwischen weit verbreiteten DSL-Anbindung schnell geworden ist, sollte man nie den einen Zuschauer vergessen, der mit einer langsamen Anbindung surft. Es ist also immer ein Balanceakt zwischen Dateigröße und Qualität. Auch die Änderung der Auflösung und der Bildwiederholrate sollte in den Gedanken einbezogen werden. Eine Videodatei mit kleinerer Auflösung aber ohne Kompressionartefakte sieht immer besser aus als eine hoch aufgelöste, dafür aber mit Kompressionsfehlern durchsetzte Sequenz.
Wenn man auf eine der vielen Videoseiten hochladen möchte, sollte man sich die Informationen der jeweiligen Seite zu Gemüte führen oder im Netz danach suchen. Ich stelle mal stellvertetend die Informationen für Youtube bereit:
*Youtube - hohe Qualität*

Beschränkung auf 10 Minuten Länge
Beschränkung auf 100MB Größe
optimale Auflösung 640x480 für 4:3, 640x360 für 16:9, 1280x720 bei HD
Bildwiederholfrequenz 30 FPS
empfohlener Codec Mpeg4 ( zB Divx,Xvid, SVQ3, H.264 )
Unterstützung von 720p !
 Tonkompression etwa mp3 128kBit

*Wie berechnet man die Länge bzw. Größe des Videos ?*
*Länge* (Sekunden) * *Bitrate Video und Audio* (kBit) /8 /1024 = *MByte*
*300 Sekunden* * *728 kBit* (600kBit Video+128kBit Audio) /8 /1024 = *26,66 MB*

*Weblinks:*
Youtube Videos in 720p HD - englisch
Youtube hohe Qualität nutzen - englisch
vimeo - Unterstützung von HD 1080 und PAL


*4.5 Multimedia auf Veranstaltungen*

Da denkt man doch, es wäre die einfachste Sache der Welt, schnell einen Projektor hingestellt, zwei Kameras von Freunden zusammengeborgt und die Videosignale mit dem Rechner zusammengemischt. Das sollte funktionieren. Nein, lieber Leser, viele Fallstricke begegnen einem auf dem Weg. Das Signal ( ein stümperhaftes FBAS-Signal über Kaufhausleitungen ) rauscht nach 20m Leitungslänge schrecklich, die Projektion ist kaum sichtbar und die Mixer-Software gibt es irgendwie auch nicht. 
Bitte betrachtet solch eine Aufgabe nicht als Wohnzimmer-Freunde-einladen-Veranstaltung. Nach Murphy's Law wird Euch kurz vor der Veranstaltung der Rechner abstürzen, das Catering hat ihre Induktionskochfelder auf die gleiche Stromleitung gelegt, was zu Bildstörungen oder sogar fliegenden Sicherungen führt, und das Bühnenlicht ist stärker als bei der Probe und man sieht von der Projektion gar nichts mehr.
*Projektion* : Ein Projektor wird nach seinem Einsatzgebiet, der Projektionsgröße und der Projektionsentfernung ausgesucht. Welche Auflösung soll er nativ darstellen können, werden Daten gezeigt ( Excel-Tabellen, Powerpoint-Dateien ) oder nur Videomaterial ? Wie groß ist die Leinwand, welches Seitenverhältnis wird benutzt, wie weit ist der Projektor von der Leinwand entfernt ? Ein 2000-Ansilumen-Beamer reicht nur in den wenigsten Fällen, abgedunkelter Raum, kleine Präsentation bei niedrigem Abstand (2-5m). Soll die Projektion auch bei Licht bestehen, muss man mit Geschützen jenseits der 4000Lumen arbeiten. Als Faustregel für die Projektionsgröße nimmt man folgende Formel: Projektionsentfernung durch Objektivbrennweite entspricht der Bildbreite. oder andersrum :
*Bildbreite * Objektivbrennweite = Projektionsentfernung*

Beispiele
*3m* breites Bild ** 1,6-2,0* Objektiv *=* Projektorstandort *4,8-6m* oder
Projektor *5m* entfernt* / 1,6m-2,0* Objektiv *=* Bildbreite *2,5 - 3,125 m*

*Kabelage und Strom* : Bitte lasst Euch eine eigen Phase geben, das heisst, eine Sicherung mit 16 Ampere steht ausschließlich eurem Equipment zu. Keine Küche, kein Veranstaltungslicht und kein Audio-Verstärker kann Störimpulse in euer System abgeben. Schließt alles an jenen Anschluß an, auch wenn die Haus-Steckdose 5m entfernt frohlockt. Videoleitungen sollten nach Einsatzgebiet und Länge ausgewählt werden. Eine Kaufhaus-Cinchleitung mag bis 2m noch störunanfällig sein, längere Leitungen sollten dann eher BNC-Leitungen mit dickerer Abschirmung sein. Leitungen über 10m sollten entweder in Form von RGBHV oder SDI gelegt werden. Vergesst die Idee von der Funkübertragung, gut durchdacht kann es funktionieren, aber schnell mal mit ALDI-Funküberträgern oder WLAN-Streaming wird definitiv nichts Gescheites bringen.Wenn es nur ein FBAS-Signal gibt, sollten Booster ( Aufholverstärker ) benutzt werden, wobei jene nicht bei Störeinstreuungen helfen. Laßt gebührenden Abstand zu Stromleitungen, besonders dicken CEE-Mehrphasenleitungen und Lastkabeln, die im Licht benutzt werden (Harting HAN16A).
*Geräte :* Für den Einfachstgebrauch mögen die Konsumermixer von zB Hama noch weiterhelfen, aber Extras, wie zB TBC, eingebaute Testbilder oder Komponentenausgang machen das Leben leichter. Das Thema ist riesig, deswegen verweise ich auf die Links von professionellen Geräten:

Mixer : zB Panasonic WJ-MX50 oder Sony DFS-500
Scaler und Formatwandler : Extron oder Folsom/Barco
 Splitter und Verstärker : zB Extron oder Kramer
Projektoren : zB Barco oder Panasonic

*Software* : Ich habe bis Dato keine Mixingsoftware für Normalo-Rechner erlebt, also fragt nicht danach. Rechner sollte man als Zuspieler für Präsentationen, stehende Bilder und nur in Ausnahmen für Videos benutzen. Als Ausnahme mögen die Mediasystem vom Schlage vvvv zählen, wo die Fähigkeiten ausschließlich von Kompetenz des Programmierers und Power des Rechners abhängt, Abstürze trotzdem nicht ausgeschlossen. Die Steuerung von Mediasystemen über den Rechner ist üblich. Es gibt viele hochprofessionelle Lösungen, wo ich hier einige Bekannte aufführe:

 Medialon
Fast alle Geräte, die ein Steuersignal entgegennehmen, können hier timeline- oder eventgesteuert angesprochen werden.
 Maxedia
Ein Live-Zuspieler mit Compositing-Charakter, mehrere Layer, Remote-Steuerung zB über den Lichtmischer etc..
 WatchOut
Multiscreen-System mit Schmankerl wie zB Timeline, Remotesteuerung oder Softedge
 VJ-Software : zB Resolume oder GrandVJ
 interaktive programmierbare Mediensysteme : vvvv, PureData oder Max/MSP


*4.6 Testbilder*

4:3 und 16:9 gif-Testbilder in PAR 1:1 in einer RAR-Datei
Digital LAD - Justagebild für Fotografie und Video CIN-Format und Beschreibung
viele Monitor Testbilder
Greta Macbeth ähnliche Colorchart
Greta Macbeth Colorchart Erklärung
ISO12233, EIA1956, Siemensstern und weitere Testbilder als PDF



*4.7 Bezeichnungen und Abkürzungen*

Hier eine Webliste aller bis Dato gefundenen Lexika zum Thema Video und Medien:

BET Lexikon
Slashcam Lexikon
Digitalkamera Lexikon
IT-Wissen Lexikon - recht klein im Vergleich zu BET


*4.99 Links*

*externe Links*

Deutsch - Hackermovies
Deutsch - Slashcam
Deutsch - Videoforum
Englisch - DVInfo.net
Deutsch - Amateurfilmforum


*interne Links* - Auswahl

Simples Videoschnittprogramm gesucht
Fragen zu After Effects
Splitscreen mit Mediastudio oder Premiere
Highspeed-Kamera gesucht
Links für Stopmotion gesucht
Maske in Premiere erstellen
Suche Camcorder unter 250Euro
Animation einer Landkarte
Sin City Style nachahmen
Bildbereiche verpixeln und Hier

Suchfunktion unserer Seite


*externe Tutorials* - Auswahl

CreativeCow in englisch - riesig
Ayatoweb in englisch - in deutsch
Wrigleyvideo
Xtreme is back - After Effects
Trapcode Effects
Einführung in AE - englisch
Linklsite einer englischen Seite
Toolfarm Tutorials
Plugins und Tips zu Partikeleffekten
Cameramapping in Aftereffects
Tutorials bei Hethfilms
VideoCopilot - unbedingt anschauen


*5. zur FAQ*

Diese FAQ ist nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zusammengestellt. Sie mag weder fehlerlos noch allumfassend sein, dennoch bitte ich darum, nur Kritik zu üben, wenn sie uns weiterhilft. Jeder Tip, jeder Link und jedes Wissen wird gerne in die FAQ eingepflegt, um die Leser besser zu infomieren. Bitte sendet solche Informationen ausschließlich über das tutorials.de-interne Mailsystem oder schreibt es in diesen Thread, wobei hier eingetragene Beiträge nach Begutachtung und möglicher Einpflege gelöscht werden. Unbekannte Begriffe können in den verlinkten Lexika (4.7) nachgelesen werden. Schreibfehler möge man mir verzeihen, bei so viel Text verliert man all zu schnell die Kontrolle über die Finger.Die einfachste Art sich zu bedanken, ist, mir eine Bewertung zu geben.
Ach ja, vielen Dank an Goela und Tim Comanns, die diesen Bereich vor mir gepflegt haben und die helfenden Stimmen des Videobereiches waren!

mfg chmee


----------



## anneglattbach (5. September 2017)

WOW! Toller Beitrag. Ich danke dir für diese wertvollen Informationen.


----------

